# Tree warts?



## NCWoodArt (Nov 11, 2012)

Any ideas if these are anything I should investigate? I think they are on either a locust or black walnut tree not sure did not get a leaf shot. It is a pretty good haul for me to go look t=at this tree but I hate to miss out. Are these just nalls or small burls in the making?


----------



## DKMD (Nov 11, 2012)

That definitely needs to be investigated... With a chainsaw!


----------



## brown down (Nov 12, 2012)

that def needs further investigation IMO I have taken small burls in the past that turned out to be awesome! you never know


----------

